# Lack of puff.



## pren (17 Nov 2009)

Hi.

I've just been using my scrollsaw on some 18mm timber and have noticed that there's no air coming from the blower. This has meant me having to continuosly blow the dust clear which makes me dizzy.  

Where does the air line connect to normally? I've tried blowing down the tube to try and clear any blockages to no avail. When I did blow down it, the air came out freely at the other end, so I don't think it's blocked. Changing the speed has no affect either.

My saw is a MacAllister Cheap-n-cheerful one from B&Q.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StevieB (17 Nov 2009)

Not sure of your particular saw, but usually there is a bellows which is 'pumped' every time the arm pivots. Its possible your bellows are perished or has a hole in it which is therefore preventing air flow down the blower pipe.

Steve


----------



## Gill (17 Nov 2009)

If you can't fix the problem it might be worth attaching an aquarium pump to the dust blower instead.


----------



## pren (18 Nov 2009)

Aquarium pump! I actually have one of those knocking around! Genius!

I don't really want to pull my saw apart if the problem is unlikely to be easily fixed in case I can't get it back together again.  I'm guessing it's going to mean delving deep into it's innards.

Think I'll of for the Aquarium pump plan. 

Thanks!


----------



## scroller frank (19 Nov 2009)

Hi Bryn, 
Some time ago i had the same thing happen to me , i also went down the aquarium pump road , and found it not to have enough "Puff", :shock: 
i got a dog's squeaky ball, ( a cube shaped one ) took out the squeak ! and placed
the air pipe in the hole , then fitted the whole lot under the bottom arm of the saw , the ball now acts as a pump as the the bottom arm squeezes the ball every time the arm goes down !!!!!!! success !!!
hope this helps -----------Frank-------------

ps. it's also cheaper !.


----------



## pren (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that, Frank! Turns out the aquarium pump I've got is knackered anyway.  

Just taken my saw apart (oddly entertaining  ) and found this:











The squeeky ball idea sounds good, as does a tip to use a turkey baster but I can't believe there are no spares available somewhere. I've had a trawl online and the best I could find was this but it's in the states and, from the picture, looks as if it doesn't have a top :? 

Does anyone know what the cfm output is (roughly) for a typical scrollsaw air pump? If I know this, I can look to get a more powerful aquarium pump if no better solutions present themselves. 

If nothing else, this wee hiccup has made me clean out the huge piles of sawdust that have accumulated in the nooks and crannies of my saw! :shock: :lol:


----------



## laird (20 Nov 2009)

You could stick it back together with Aquasure. Used to repair all sorts of rubber diving kit. Available from any dive shop (on or off line) and most chandlers, angling shops etc.


----------



## pren (11 Dec 2009)

I haven't actually got round to doing something about my air pump yet, but I have been using my scrollsaw today. I've noticed that without the bellows under the arm, the saw is both slightly louder and a lot more powerful!

I suppose the bellows acts as a sort of shock absorber which takes some of the power out of the down stroke. I can have it set on a much lower power setting and still achieve the same cuts. It does, however, mean that my lowest speed setting is now much faster :? 

I have also decided to leave off the plate that serves to keep fingers away from the motor and lower blade holder. Once i'd taken it off to strip the saw down, I found a huge amount (relatively) of sawdust trapped in the body. With the plate removed, I can get the dust out easily as well as use my left hand to insert the pin-end blade into the holder.

Slowly but surely I seem to be stripping all the parts from my saw! :lol: Guard - gone.
RedEye laser line (why??) - gone.
Hold down - gone.
Air pump - gone.
Side plate - gone.

I call it my minimalist phase :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (11 Dec 2009)

Good fun taking em apart, Frank and i took mine apart the other week as i had a clicking noise coming from within, but frank soon sorted it, i think everyone should have a frank in their arsenal, absolutely invaluable.
What i now find a nuisance is the bendy blower line, it is as stiff as anything and i actually oiled it today, even though its plastic because it squeaks when you move it about.


----------

